# Ky/Bentley BD Video



## Bentleysmom

The birthday month begins 
Ky turns 6 July 7 
Bentley turns 1 July 10


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Awwwwww. That is sweet.


----------



## Helo's Mom

What a beautiful video! Love the end where Princess Bentley is wearing a tiara. How fitting.  They are both such gorgeous dogs. Ky and I share a birthday. I will be a bit older than 6 though.


----------



## *Laura*

Awwww that video is wonderful. Looking forward to hearing about all the birthday celebrations


----------



## Max's Dad

What a beautiful video! BTW, Max will be 3 on July 7th.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Max's Dad said:


> What a beautiful video! BTW, Max will be 3 on July 7th.


That's great! Too bad you're so far away, I'm baking them birthday cakes and I would bake one for Max too


----------



## Vhuynh2

Very nice video! Happy birthday month Ky and Bentley!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## swishywagga

Oh, I am sad, can't download any video's at the moment. But am so looking forward to all the birthday celebrations. Bentley and Ky you are so very special!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Joyce that was a great video. I loved seeing some of the pictures I've missed. They are so precious to us and you, like us have lots of photo memories.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Wow beautiful video ! Chester will be 1 July 2nd I can't believe it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

xoerika620xo said:


> Wow beautiful video ! Chester will be 1 July 2nd I can't believe it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know it's crazy fast. Just wait until you have kids, that time goes by even faster!


----------



## Zuca's mom

Great pics! I saw one that would exonerate Bentley of any blame for destroying plants. Looks like Ky introduced him to the pots at a very young age. lol Happy Birthday, kids!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Zuca's mom said:


> Great pics! I saw one that would exonerate Bentley of any blame for destroying plants. Looks like Ky introduced him to the pots at a very young age. lol Happy Birthday, kids!


True, I also have a video of Ky teaching Bentley to dig when he was 6 weeks old. She stopped digging and he continued.....and continues LOL


----------



## Wendy427

Happy BirthdayS, Ky and Bentley! Loved your video!


----------



## Pixie

Yay! Happy birthday for those 2 goofy buddys 

Great video! Loved to see the evolution of the princess house and Bentley sure grew up a lot! Gotta love those two.

Have a great celebration month


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, that was so sweet! They really are cute together! Our new puppy will have a July birthday too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video-Happy Birthday Month to Ky and Bentley.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Mayve

Great video...Happy Birthday to Ky and Bentley! May they both enjoy many more years!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

Here's the video I was talking about. Ky taught Bentley how to dig when he was 6 weeks old, and he became grand champion digger.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So cute seeing Bentley standing underneath Ky digging.....


----------



## elly

Haha that made me giggle..little Bentley was so cute. He was definitely on a digging mission and Ky was such a good boy leaving it when told  Happy Birthday month boys x


----------



## Davidrob2

Happy Birthday month Ky and Bentley. Enjoy your celebrations.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Beautiful video! Happy birthday to your best friends!


----------



## Hombrespop

Really enjoyed your birthday video !


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## janababy

What a great video!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Ky and Bentley.


----------



## dborgers

Won't be long now


----------



## Bentleysmom

They were supposed to have 8 dog friends over today for a backyard birthday celebration but I'm going to have to cancel it. More thunderstorms today. We have several very large tree branches broken high in the trees just hanging there. It's just not safe to have friends over.
So much damage all the tree companies are booked solid. Time to call my trusty lil brother


----------



## MaureenM

That was great!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bentleysmom

We have also canceled the trip up north to the cabin. Too much bad weather swirling around and the cabin is hidden under trees.
I'll come up with something fun for them to do here instead.


----------



## USAFWife74

I love the video Joyce!!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Door

Same thing happens here. Everybody thinks of trimming the trees AFTER the storm!


----------

